
Show HN: Codeblock.css – 263 bytes to make HTML code blocks pretty again - thecodrr
https://github.com/thecodrr/codeblock.css
======
thecodrr
Hello everyone,

I was recently trying to create a landing page for my OSS side project and
wanted to embed a piece of code but couldn't find any "pretty" way to do it.
After much searching, I made it work (responsively) so yay! Anyway, I made it
into a 263 bytes lightweight CSS only library.

It might be useful to some and some might think it rubbish. Its only 263 bytes
so...

Thank you

